# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  mostrar palma al empezar Chink-a-Chink.

## DrareG

Pues estuve intentando hacer el juego pero me fijé en que no queda demasiado realista puesto que no enseño las manos en ningun moneto, he visto bastantes videos y me fijé en que en casi todos enseñasn las manos al empezar, de donde sacan el extra? 

Esa seria la pregunta, espero podais ayudarme.

Gracias de antemano  :Wink1:  .

----------


## Ella

aqui yo pongo mi duda...hay muchos chink a chink? (como hay muchos tipos de matrix)
por ejemplo el shade y los juegos que hace dean dill, son tipos de chink a chink o solo se le llama chink a chink al juego de roth?

(esto podria explicar tu pregunta...ya que se pueden mostrar las manos, se puede hacer con gimmicks, sin ellos, y con o sin extras, tambien se puede hacer la carga por tecnica, logicamente la misdirection evita que tu te des cuenta)

por cierto, podrias nombrar los videos que has visto??

pd: he editado tu mensaje y he puesto "extra"   :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Lo de la moneda "extra" usada en esos chink a chink, no se puede decir, o eso creo aquí. Si estás familiarizado con la magia de monedas no debería quedarte ninguna duda de qué tipo de gimnick se usa en ese juego. Puedes ver el efecto, llamado shadow coins en uno de los videos de Ammar. 
En respuesta a lo que pregunta Ella:
Según el estrellas de la magia (pag 55), sección Mohammed Bey, "...El chink-a-chink era uno de los grandes juegos de Max Malini..."
De modo que sacamos en conclusión que el juego era de Malini
Asimismo en el Coinmagic de R. Kauffman, en la sección de David Roth, tienes el juego llamado "Ultra coin assembly". Y te dice al principio: "Esdta es la versión de David Roth de la rutina chink a chink. 
Está claro que David Roth ha popularizado mucho este efecto.
Espero quede claro este punto. Por otra parte, yo siempre llamo a este tipo de efectos mano-mesa, chink a chink, pues creo es el término más apropiado. Un ejemplo claro está en que Manolo Talman, en sus "notas" sobre la moneda plata cobre, nombra a su tercer juego: "C.S.B.G chink a chink" (copper,silver, brass and gold), luego creo que en definitiva, se les puede llamar a todos estos efectos de esta manera.
Espero ya no queden dudas y todo lo que he dicho esté correcto.
Un saludo

----------


## DrareG

Muchissimas gracias a ambos, los videos que vi fueron, uno de Chriss Angel y el otro lo vi en youtube, y creo que se llamava Chink a Chink Shade, pero no estoy del todo seguro, sin envargo puedo esperar a tener acceso a la area secreta y de mientras ir haciendo el truco sin enseñar las palmas pero eso siempre inspira descomfianza. De momento no tengo ni idea de los Gimmicks que existen exceptuando los que he oido nombrar y por contexto me di cuenta, no mas. Tambien no se como cargar la moneda al empezar puesto que solo se me ocurre cogerla y empalmarla en un momento de despiste ( misdirection ). Pero me he mirado y remirado a Chriss Angel y practicamente no hace nada  :shock: .

Muchas gracias!  :P

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Deja los videos de youtube, comprate el bobo, y cerás como no tendrás ese problema de cargar la moneda, que se puede hacer hasta con la gente mirandote a la mano fijamente. Hazme caso, deja a Criss Angel, David Blaine y el youtube e inspirate en los libros (ya no sé cuantas veces se ha dicho esto). 
Si te sirve de algo, prefiero la versión de la moneda extra en vez del gimnick.
Un saludo

----------


## DrareG

Gracias, precisamente a eso estoy esperando, al libro pero tienen que acercarme a alguna tienda de magia porque no se fian de comprar en internet, asi que mientras no me llevan a Magicus pues toca esperar y estoy practicando el Chink asi ya tengo algo ganado. Lo videos no es que me ayuden mucho pero es para ver como me tendria que salir y para comparar.
Asi se que errores cometo.

Gracias a todos y saludos!

----------


## Ella

hoy justamente estaba empezando a aprender el shade, es una muy buena rutina, sin extras ni gimmicks....

jose, da gusto leerte en el foro majo...
pero una cosa, la version de roth del juego de malini solo es en que el no usa pegamento o se consiguen efectos distintos?

hoy me he hecho el gimmick para el "KnihC A Knihc", y me servira para otras rutinas de 3 fly

dradeg: empieza el juego asi
metes la mano al bolsillo, saca un puñado de monedas, las muestras sin hacer mucha redundancia, coloca 4 en la mesa y empieza el juego...  :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Bueno, el ultra coin assembly descrito en el coinmagic tiene el detalle de que se usan dos monedas extras, las dos en la misma mano. El chink a chink que muestra Roth en un volumen de los expert coin magic no usa pegamento. Lo único para lo que vale el "pegamento" es para que el gimnick (y rara la vez la moneda normal) se pegue a la palma.
No debería decirlo, pero bueno: en el video de Alex del festival (perdón, duke 156) usa el gimnick y el "pegamento". Ahí tienes un claro ejemplo.
Por tanto, el chink a chink no usa pegamento, pero es un trucaje más para este tipo de efectos

----------


## DrareG

Ya se me ocurrio como hacerlo, tengo 6 monedas en el bolsillo derecho, cojo 4, me doy cuenta que se me ha quedado una aún dentro y meto la mano en el bolsillo, empalmo una de ellas y la otra la coloco en el vaso fuera del tapete, cojo 4 de las monedas del vaso con la mano de la moneda empalmada y empiezo el juego.

Gracias a los dos por los consejos  :Wink1:  .

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues creo recordar que uno de los videos del festival tenía un chink a chink sin extra ¿no?.

----------


## DrareG

> Pues creo recordar que uno de los videos del festival tenía un chink a chink sin extra ¿no?.


Como se haria un chink a chink sin extra?? Pasando la moneda pase de mano a mano?? O con ayuda de Gimmick??

Gracias y saludos!

----------


## ingodwetrust

Eso no sé si te lo puedo contestar, lo siento. Mejor que te diga Ella o cualquiera de los moderadores.

Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Te refieres a que otro video, aparte del que cito, hace otro chink a chink....   (bueno, sin extras es imposible...). A ver, bender hacia un matrix, duke un chink a chink (el que ya cité), y creo recordar que Ella hacía un monedas simpáticas, pero tal vez hiciese un chink a chink, no recuerdo.
Repito no se puede hacer un chink a chink sin extras de algún tipo.

PD. Hombre, por poder... puedes usar pases como el que usa joaquin navajas en una de sus actuaciones... pero es muy raro.

----------


## ingodwetrust

Me refería a que se hacía sin moneda extra. Lo demás "extra" sí que se usa.... Hemos escrito los dos al mismo tiempo del mismo video (del de Duke).

----------


## Ella

yo hice chink a chink en el festival
dare, y por que pones una moneda en el vaso??
en la magia todo debe estar justificado, has lo que te he dicho yo
metes la mano, sacas monedas, las muestras, dejas 4 en la mesa y las pones cada una en su posicion, nadie contara las monedas que muestras cuando enseñas la mano, debe ser una acion de "con estas monedas", y no "con estas cuatro monedas, miradlas: uno, dos, tres, cuatro"




> Por tanto, el chink a chink no usa pegamento, pero es un trucaje más para este tipo de efectos


lo del pegamento lo decia porque creo que en estrellas de la magia venia que el chink a chink se hace con pegamento o jarabe (o algo asi me dijeron una vez).

----------


## DrareG

> Te refieres a que otro video, aparte del que cito, hace otro chink a chink....   (bueno, sin extras es imposible...). A ver, bender hacia un matrix, duke un chink a chink (el que ya cité), y creo recordar que Ella hacía un monedas simpáticas, pero tal vez hiciese un chink a chink, no recuerdo.
> Repito no se puede hacer un chink a chink sin extras de algún tipo.
> 
> PD. Hombre, por poder... puedes usar pases como el que usa joaquin navajas en una de sus actuaciones... pero es muy raro.


Aha, ya decia yo que lo veia dificil sin extras  :D .

Gracias!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jaja.. ok ingodwetrust. Ahora entiendo a lo que te referías.    :? 
Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> Aha, ya decia yo que lo veia dificil sin extras  :D .
> 
> Gracias!


los chink a chink se pueden hacer sin extras y sin gimmicks (hay muchos tipos de chink a chink...recuerdalo   :Wink: , shade es uno que entra en este ejemplo)

----------


## DrareG

> Iniciado por DrareG
> 
> 
> Aha, ya decia yo que lo veia dificil sin extras  :D .
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> 
> los chink a chink se pueden hacer sin extras y sin gimmicks (hay muchos tipos de chink a chink...recuerdalo  , shade es uno que entra en este ejemplo)


Ams, ya me he liado, entonces es posible sin moneda extra y sin gimmick, es decir: es viable? O mejor usando moneda extra?

Saludos!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hay muchííííísimos tipos de chink a chink . Pero ya te digo que el clásico, de la moneda extra es de los mejores.
No hay que confundir los chink a chink ( o coins assembly) con los matrix (sympathetik coins)

----------


## DrareG

> Hay muchííííísimos tipos de chink a chink . Pero ya te digo que el clásico, de la moneda extra es de los mejores.
> No hay que confundir los chink a chink ( o coins assembly) con los matrix (sympathetik coins)


Ok, tomaré nota de ello, asi pues voy a seguir practicando, me sale normalillo pero me falta naturalidad.

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Ok, tomaré nota de ello, asi pues voy a seguir practicando, me sale normalillo pero me falta naturalidad.
> 
> Saludos!



de donde has aprendido el chink a chink? supongo que haras el de roth
ten en cuenta una cosa, es lo mas importante: las manos flotan sobre las monedas   :Wink:   (es lo que le hace magico)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ella tiene razón, pero también existe el golpe mágico, que se observa en el capítulo número dos de la primera temporada de nada x aqui, que hace Inés. Para mi gusto es mejor hacerlo, como dice Ella, con las manos flotando sobre las monedas, da más efecto mágico

----------


## DrareG

> Ella tiene razón, pero también existe el golpe mágico, que se observa en el capítulo número dos de la primera temporada de nada x aqui, que hace Inés. Para mi gusto es mejor hacerlo, como dice Ella, con las manos flotando sobre las monedas, da más efecto mágico


Si, ese es el efecto que intento conseguir, lo que tambien hago es cerrar la mano y abrirla de golpe. Da un efecto de que la moneda aparece bastante bueno, además desvia la antención hacia el "golpe".

El problema tambien es que como arrastro un poco ( lo suficiente ) se arruga el taperte y roto el hechizo de las manos flotando   :Lol:   de ahora en adelante lo fijo con blue tack ( en serio ).

Gracias!  :P

----------


## Ella

mi tapete de fieltro del todo a cien tambien se desliza,hasta cuando hago extension de las cartas (y con cubiletes ni te cuento....).
asi que me he comprado en leroy merlin en la seccion de alfombras uno de 60x60 con base de goma (verde y con dibujito de ases en las esquinas), que se adhiere muy bien a la superficie y no se mueve (a 7 euros).

vamos, que olvidate del blue tack y cambia de tapete    :Lol:

----------


## DrareG

> mi tapete de fieltro del todo a cien tambien se desliza,hasta cuando hago extension de las cartas (y con cubiletes ni te cuento....).
> asi que me he comprado en leroy merlin en la seccion de alfombras uno de 60x60 con base de goma (verde y con dibujito de ases en las esquinas), que se adhiere muy bien a la superficie y no se mueve (a 7 euros).
> 
> vamos, que olvidate del blue tack y cambia de tapete


Jajaj, ok el mio tambien es del todo a 100 y si no fuera por eso va de maravilla, haré lo que dices me pasare a ver el amigo Leroy y le comprare un tapete con base de goma.

Gracias por la idea de veras!

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Sí, eso del Leroy puede ser una buena idea... tengo que ir a mirar..
Un saludo

----------


## Patito

Ella, ya colgarás el vídeo del chink-a-chink de Shade, a ver que tal sale a velocidad normal, no como la que hace el japonés ese en Youtobe....

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Ella, ya colgarás el vídeo del chink-a-chink de Shade, a ver que tal sale a velocidad normal, no como la que hace el japonés ese en Youtobe....
> 
> Saludos!


 pero yo pienso hacer la produccion de monedas de navajas "Cambiando de posicion"  que la tengo practicada con los 2 "no extras" del extreme dean 2 ...al paso que voy creo que para mas de un mes me aprendere el de shade   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

el de shade es un poco dificilillo al principio... bastante dificilillo, pero en el momento en que lo pruebas, solo hay un pase complicado... y depende mucho del tapete que useas...
Ella tu ya sabras cual digo, no?
pero a parte de eso... es facil, y solo tiene 4 monedas, no 5 como decian mas arriba....

----------


## bender the offender

¿Quien ha dicho que no se puede hacer un chink a chink sin extra?
Mirad el shade que hace un oriental llamado silver choi.

 Buscadlo y luego hablad...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Correcto, no lo conocía.
 :o

----------


## mariscal13

Acabo de ver el video del oriental ese, y la verdad es que es la polla.
Una cosa, que por mas que os leo no me entero bien, ¿el shade y el chink a chink es lo mismo?

----------


## Ella

> Acabo de ver el video del oriental ese, y la verdad es que es la polla.
> Una cosa, que por mas que os leo no me entero bien, ¿el shade y el chink a chink es lo mismo?


a ver, existe el matrix (seguro que lo conoces), pero no todos se hacen igual, en unos las monedas aparecen bajo una carta todas juntas, en otro al contrario, con mas o menos movimientos...estos juegos pertenecen al matrix, pero su autor les pone el nombre "matrix reversi" "matrix total.." (etc)
pues en el chink a chink pasa lo mismo, esa imagen de cubrir las monedas con las manos es un chink a chink pero hay muchas rutinas distintas "chink a chink" "shade" "KnihC A Knihc", (etc)

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Para mostrar las dos manos vacías en el Chink a chink. Al momento de dejar la "extra" haces el giro de la muñeca dejando las palmas hacia arriba, la misma muñeca tapa la moneda y giras nuevamente las palmas hacia abajo. Los únicos problemas son ciertos ángulos... y el hecho que "demuestras" que no hay nada... por lo que el ejecutante habrá de justificar para  "dejar ver" que las manos están vacías (que no es lo mismo).
Otra forma, y la que yo ocupo es realizar un frontal imp pass de Slydini (que viene explicado en la sección de David Roth en el Libro de Kauffman) así me cargo la moneda adicional, creo que es muy limpio... y de hecho mi manera "predilecta" de cargar monedas.
Otra forma también sería hacerlo tal cuál dice Ella de mostrar las monedas en la mano y luego disponerlas en la mesa, que aunque no lo crean cala muy hondo en el espectador... ya que como dice Ella no se comenta: Mira y lo hacemos con 4 monedas... Solo se dice , lo hacemos con estas monedas... luego, cuando estamos a punto de empezar decimos: Ahh y obviamente el juego es con 4 monedas. Eso es misdirectión temática... y cala hondo... hondísimo...

----------


## mariscal13

¿El de shade donde lo puedo aprender?

----------


## Ella

> ¿El de shade donde lo puedo aprender?


en la seccion de numismagia lo han preguntado hace nada, venden el dvd en tienda magia.


ayer leyendo el libro de monedas in cresendo me entere de "la tecnica houdin".aplicada al chink a chink creo que seria asi: sacas del bolsillo "3 monedas" y dices: "mm, me falta una, alguien me la podria prestar?,gracias" y pones en la mesa las 3 tuyas y la cuarta (prestada por alguien), de esta forma la gente esta convencido de que solo hay 4 monedas en la mesa, ya que te has visto obligado a pedir una si no, no podrias hacer el juego

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues con todo mi respeto y cariño a mi tocallo, me parece una solucion cutre y triste, un mago tiene que tener todos sus "artilugios" o elementos necesarios para el juego... es como si dices "se me han olvidado las bisagras para la puerta de la mujer cortada ¿alguien me deja unas?"

Otra cosa, si quieres hacer algo asi, es que pidas directamente todas las monedas prestadas para que se vea que ademas de no haber mas que son normales... pero decir, ¡ay! me falta una, ¿me la dejas? para eso mejor no hacerlo...  o hacer un juego con solo 3 monedas (y la extra por supuesto  8-)  ) 

vamos es mi opinion...

----------


## ingodwetrust

Y digo yo, ¿no sería más sencillo tener la extra enmangada y dejar caer el brazo para recuperarla cuando das a examinar las otras cuatro?... Por seguir dando opciones, otra solución puede ser pedir cuatro monedas recuperando la extra como dije al principio, justo en el momento de disponer las cuatro prestadas en la mesa con la otra mano. 

En cualquier caso comparto la opinión de Manolo (y ya que estamos hola Manolo, que nunca habíamos coincidido), pedir una o dos de las monedas prestadas es un poco complicado de entender (en mi opinión frena un poco el timming del juego), y más si a lo que estás acostumbrado es a trabajar con medios dólares o cualquier otra moneda extranjera.

También añado que cualquier opinión de Talman la voy a compartir puesto que su experiencia es un grado, y yo no tengo ni la millonésima parte de su grado... ¡Ya me gustaría!...(millonésima parte, tirando por lo alto).

----------


## DrareG

> Pues con todo mi respeto y cariño a mi tocallo, me parece una solucion cutre y triste, un mago tiene que tener todos sus "artilugios" o elementos necesarios para el juego... es como si dices "se me han olvidado las bisagras para la puerta de la mujer cortada ¿alguien me deja unas?"
> 
> Otra cosa, si quieres hacer algo asi, es que pidas directamente todas las monedas prestadas para que se vea que ademas de no haber mas que son normales... pero decir, ¡ay! me falta una, ¿me la dejas? para eso mejor no hacerlo...  o hacer un juego con solo 3 monedas (y la extra por supuesto  8-)  ) 
> 
> vamos es mi opinion...


Tienes toda la razón, de momento lo que hago es pido prestadas cuatro monedas teniendo una yo en el bolsillo, eso que voy haciendo el matrix con las cuatro monedas prestadas, despues las guardo en el bolsillo donde esta la moneda, y como siempre ( el dia que no pase se me va a quedar cara de poker  :Lol:  ) hay alguien que dice "repite", entonces digo que esta vez voy a hacerlo pero sin cartas, y saco del bolsillo otra vez las cuatro monedas más una en el empalme clasico de la mano derecha, y empiezo el juego.

Saludos y muchas gracias!

----------


## mariscal13

No es mas sencillo sacar las cinco desde el primer momento, y hacer varios falsos depositos de una mano a otra para que parezca que tenemos siempre 4, hasta al final dejarte las monedas en la mano izquierda, y la extra empalmada en la derecha. Así das la sensación de tener siempre 4 monedas, si eso lo hacemos en muchos trucos porque no aqui.
Y luego una vez que esta la moneda sobre la mesa, basta con girar la muñeca y enseñas las manos limpias y no se ve nunca la extra.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Yo creo que en cualquier caso partis de una base erronea, dais por anticipado que el espectador piense que existe una extra desde antes de empezar el juego cuando ni siquiera sabe que juego vais a hacer...

comenzar haciendo cosas "raras" como pasar las monedas de una mano a otra yo creo que no es necesario... pensar siempre en lo que haria un profano si fuera a hacer esto o si tuvierais "poderes" y lo pudierais hacer de verdad.

Otra cosa es una vez que estan ya las 4 monedas en la mesa, recalcar la situacion inicial diciendo:  4 monedas y nada mas... (pero no decir "y ninguna monedas mas") despues cargar la moneda del regazo o de la manga, o de cualquier otro sitio si es que os "quema" tener una moneda en el empalme clasico o de los dedos...

como vernon decia "Se natural"

----------


## Ella

> Tienes toda la razón, de momento lo que hago es pido prestadas cuatro monedas teniendo una yo en el bolsillo, eso que voy haciendo el matrix con las cuatro monedas prestadas, despues las guardo en el bolsillo donde esta la moneda, y como siempre ( el dia que no pase se me va a quedar cara de poker  ) hay alguien que dice "repite!"


yo te diria devuelveme mis monedas!!




> Pues con todo mi respeto y cariño a mi tocallo, me parece una solucion cutre y triste, un mago tiene que tener todos sus "artilugios" o elementos necesarios para el juego... es como si dices "se me han olvidado las bisagras para la puerta de la mujer cortada ¿alguien me deja unas?"


piensas igual para magia inprontu?....si alguien te pide que le hagas un juego, por sus insistencia contestas: venga, vale, dejame unas monedas. mientras abres el monedero y buscas unas...

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Otra cosa, si quieres hacer algo asi, es que pidas directamente todas las monedas prestadas para que se vea que ademas de no haber mas que son normales... pero decir, ¡ay! me falta una, ¿me la dejas? para eso mejor no hacerlo...  o hacer un juego con solo 3 monedas (y la extra por supuesto  8-)  ) 
> 
> vamos es mi opinion...


Creo que lo que Talman quiere decir es que o las pides todas o no pides ninguna, aunque en el caso del impromptu, como bien dices, quizá si tenga lógica sacar tú una y pedirle a la gente las monedas que te hagan falta. También veo un poco raro que esa una que tú sacas sea la "extra" de un chink a chink, pero no lo vería extraño si fuese una flipper o una cascarilla. Total, que al final dependerá de cada caso y situación particular, ¿no?

----------


## Ella

> También veo un poco raro que esa una que tú sacas sea la "extra" de un chink a chink, pero no lo vería extraño si fuese una flipper o una cascarilla. Total, que al final dependerá de cada caso y situación particular, ¿no?


no, la extra la empalmas,no la muestras en ningun momento.
yo es que cuando hago improntus, y por ejemplo necesito dos monedas diferentes abro la cartera, veo lo que tengo mientras pregunto si alguien me puede dejar una moneda "saco una" y con la del espectador ya tengo las 2 que necesitaba para el juego.

----------


## Manolo Talman

> [piensas igual para magia inprontu?....si alguien te pide que le hagas un juego, por sus insistencia contestas: venga, vale, dejame unas monedas. mientras abres el monedero y buscas unas...


Si, opino igual, si hago magia impromptu o "preparomtu"  :Wink1:  
Una cosa es pedir por ejemplo un accesorio para el efecto que sea el protagonista del efecto magico, por ejemplo un pañuelo de tela para las navajas o la carta atraves de la tela, o un anillo para las 6 monedas de slydini, donde el elemento prestado del espectador tiene protagonismo.

O bien pides prestado un cigarrillo o una moneda para un efecto individual con el, o porque no 4 monedas para hacer un matrix.... pero creo que queda raro si dices mira yo tengo 3 monedas si me dejas una mas que me falta te hago un juego... mmmm en mi opinion tu quedas como "falto de recursos" o de material, por eso creo que si "te falta algo" mejor no lo hagas, porque si eres mago... ¿porque no lo haces aparecer? y por eso creo que es mejor pedir o todo o nada, para este caso en concreto, recordar que el mago es un personaje con glamour, y que eso puede hacer que se rompa ese encanto o aura que suele rodear al mago... 

Pero lo dicho, es mi opinion, yo nunca lo haria, pero que cada uno haga lo que crea :D

----------

